# Cable Splitters. Is there a difference/preference?



## gr8bambino (Sep 6, 2012)

Am currently finishing my basement. I am adding 2 cable lines (1 for den, 1 for media room). Looking at my access panel it looks like there is currently a 4-way splitter in place that would need to be increased to at least a 6-way split for my 2 extra cable lines. 

Is there a difference between a quality splitter and/or ones I should stay away from? Does it really matter if my Onkyo TX-NR818 upscales to 1080p anyway?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Go for RG-8 Quad and you should never have any problems with your signal. I have a 500 foot spool sitting in my garage just waiting to replace the rg6 and rg59 cable that was previously installed in our house. I would get a good quality splitter and try to refrain from splitting too many times due to signal degradation.


----------



## gr8bambino (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry. I wasn't being clear. I have the coax cable wire covered. I'm talking about replacing the actual splitter itself. From a 4-way splitter to a 6-way.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gr8bambino said:


> Am currently finishing my basement. I am adding 2 cable lines (1 for den, 1 for media room). Looking at my access panel it looks like there is currently a 4-way splitter in place that would need to be increased to at least a 6-way split for my 2 extra cable lines.
> 
> Is there a difference between a quality splitter and/or ones I should stay away from? Does it really matter if my Onkyo TX-NR818 upscales to 1080p anyway?


Hello,
This is predicated on the quality of the Video Processing inside your TV and not all are created equal. However, all do upsample to the Panels Native Resolution. The Onlyo offers the finest currently available Videp Processors being offered on an AVR/SSP. 

When the HQV Vida equipped Yamaha Aventage was put through Audioholics quite stringent Video Benchmarks, it posted a perfect score of 130/130. There are megabuck standalone Video Processors that have not come close the equaling this astonishing result. The 818 will go all the way to 1080p/24fps/ And thanks to the Marvell Qdeo Video Processor even is 4K Ready, However, only 2 uber expensive 4K Panels have been announced and will soon hit the market. A few of Sony's upper range SXRD Frint Projectors also will output 4K and Sony has a $200 BDO which can upsample to 4K as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gr8bambino said:


> Sorry. I wasn't being clear. I have the coax cable wire covered. I'm talking about replacing the actual splitter itself. From a 4-way splitter to a 6-way.


I'm sorry I thought you were looking for cable and splitters... my mistake. I should have read it completely.


----------



## gr8bambino (Sep 6, 2012)

No problem Ron. And thanks again JJ!


----------

